# missing cherry shrimp



## C10H12N2O (Nov 13, 2014)

Are the other shrimp alright? If so, my bet would be the missing shrimp died from the stress of moving and acclimation, and then got eaten. In my experience, a live shrimp is not worth the trouble of catching - a dead shrimp is a meal and never lasts long. When a shrimp dies in my community tank I don't even bother pulling it out - my rummy noses and even the other shrimp make pretty quick work of it.

Sorry for your shrimp  It sucks to lose a berried one! Hope the others do well.


----------



## Leong Kai Bin (Jan 14, 2017)

the shrimp was fine the night before it was looking for food and doing shrimp things but even if it got eaten by fish wouldn't the shell still be intact or atleast visible?


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

The other shrimp will eat the shell pretty quickly. You may still get lucky and find out she is hiding though. Mine always find a safe place to release the babies. 

Also, I'd be pretty cautious about moving things around much with shrimp. Until they are well established, they tend to get stressed easily which can lead to lots of issues 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leong Kai Bin (Jan 14, 2017)

thanks for the advice im quite new to shrimp keeping

Bump: thanks for the advice im quite new to shrimp keeping

Bump: and they are already in the tank for about a week they looked aclimated and are very active during night time


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

Did you check your filter? If the strainer or holes to the intake are large enough, it could of gotten sucked in.


----------



## Leong Kai Bin (Jan 14, 2017)

there's a sponge on the filter that prevents that

my god shrimps are sure interesting the female shrimp literally came out at night from no where I guess this is a false alert since i'm new to shrimp keeping.Thanks to all of you that gave yall advice and opinions glad I don't have any shrimp dying just got 2 additional rili shrimps today I can see i have much more to learn


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

If you don't have it already, buy a GH/KH kit (should be like $8) to make sure you have enough calcium/magnesium for proper shell development and molting. This is the number one reason people lose shrimp.

For GH (general hardness), I'd shoot for somewhere around 8, and is keep the temp around 74 if possible (good balance between growth, longer life, and lower chance of bacterial infection).

Just note that rilis will mate with cherries and can give wild offspring. You'll just have to cull them if that isn't desirable to you.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

I would avoid moving all your hardscape and such around in your aquarium looking for shrimp. The added stress of that along with any stuff you stirred up is not good. While I understand your interest and concern for the shrimp, it's typically not worth stressing out the rest over one shrimp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leong Kai Bin (Jan 14, 2017)

thx for the tip and btw can i increase the gh of my tank using water from my mineral filter?


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Leong Kai Bin said:


> thx for the tip and btw can i increase the gh of my tank using water from my mineral filter?


I'm not sure what kind of minerals you would be adding, but we are looking for mostly calcium and magnesium (in about a 4:1 balance if possible).

There are shrimp specific remineralizers, but those are fairly expensive. Some people use Seachem Equilibrium. I personally use Nilocg's GH booster since that is what I already had on hand.


----------



## Leong Kai Bin (Jan 14, 2017)

I will see what my local fish store has to offer since i can't use shopping sites cause i live in asia


----------



## Muntaseer (Nov 29, 2016)

I think it is only hiding ! No need to be stressed mate !


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

Did you find it? Rummynose are voracious shrimp eaters; at one of my LFS they cleared out a whole tank.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Yukiharu said:


> Did you find it? Rummynose are voracious shrimp eaters; at one of my LFS they cleared out a whole tank.





Muntaseer said:


> I think it is only hiding ! No need to be stressed mate !


See post #7


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I know the feeling. I just spent $27 on new shrimp and they're hiding in my decoration. Hate that!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Leong Kai Bin (Jan 14, 2017)

does shrimp molting means that the shrimp as fully acclimated to the tank?


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

No, shrimp molting doesn't mean they're acclimated. Shrimp can molt in incorrect parameters and over time, the incorrect parameters could lead to their deaths.


----------



## Leong Kai Bin (Jan 14, 2017)

are there any indicators to show that the shrimp are healthy?


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

yeah rummys are probably gonna wreck your shrimp

if you only have 3 shrimp your 'colony' will likely not last too long


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Leong Kai Bin said:


> are there any indicators to show that the shrimp are healthy?



They are thriving and reproducing in a tank with minimal deaths. Acting normal, eating, grazing...


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Leong Kai Bin said:


> are there any indicators to show that the shrimp are healthy?


Mostly activity and shell quality

Looking at their shells, are they full of color and do they look polished?

Are they actively foraging or are they hiding and not moving for long periods of time?

Is their digestive tract full?

Do you have any females with saddles or berried?

The fact that they are molting is not a great gauge, but it does tell you they are eating enough to grow.

As you keep shrimp, you'll just get used to their activity and mannerisms, and you'll notice when they seem off. I can always tell when I don't have enough surface agitation for oxygen exchange - they just aren't themselves.


----------



## Leong Kai Bin (Jan 14, 2017)

-saddle check
-digestive treck check
-foraging check
-shiny shells check (excpet for the new shrimp i added few days ago)

I think they are doing well


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Excellent! Best thing you can do for them is keep things stable and keep up the dissolved oxygen. 

With a saddled female, watch a few hours after your next water change to see if the makes are swimming around in the tank like crazy. That means she had molted and is ready for mating, and they are trying to find her.

Too many males can result in added stress to the female, so just make sure she is eating and healthy 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leong Kai Bin (Jan 14, 2017)

saw baby shrimp today


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Congrats! Just keep things stable and avoid the urge to add food for the babies. They'll do great off biofilm for quite a while


----------



## Leong Kai Bin (Jan 14, 2017)

is there any way to increase the surivival rate of the baby shrimp the last berried batch only 2 of it made to adulthood.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Leong Kai Bin said:


> is there any way to increase the surivival rate of the baby shrimp the last berried batch only 2 of it made to adulthood.


Shrimp only - no fish, high dissolved oxygen (add an airstone or HOB if necessary), and proper, stable parameters. Babies molt a lot, so having enough calcium (check your GH) is very important. 

Also, it is not uncommon for the first batch to not do so well. The females are smaller and new to the process, so they don't take as good of care of the eggs which results in a few less than you'll get the next time. Having said that, only getting a couple is not normal, so you'll definitely want to check parameters.


----------



## Leong Kai Bin (Jan 14, 2017)

I think the problem is with the rummy nose i'll switch it our for neons soon.I'll check on the situation after it.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Unless you go with otos, any fish are likely to eat the shrimp, including tetras.


----------



## Leong Kai Bin (Jan 14, 2017)

well i think i found a damsfly nymph in my tank today could it be the culprit for the shrimps?


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes.... time to go fishing.


----------

